# The Meaning of Rescue



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:angel:The Meaning of Rescue 



Author unknown



Now that I’m home, bathed, settled and fed,

All nicely tucked in my warm new bed,

I’d like to open my baggage,

Lest I forget,

There is so much to carry – So much to regret.



Hmmm… Yes, there it is, right on the top,

Let’s unpack Loneliness, Heartache and Loss,

And there by my perch hides Fear and Shame.

As I look on these things I tried so hard to leave 

I still have to unpack my baggage called Pain.



I loved them, the others, the ones who left me,

But I wasn’t good enough – for they didn’t want me.

Will you help me unpack?

Or will you just look at my things – And take me right back?



Do you have the time to help me unpack?

To put away my baggage, to never repack?

I pray that you do – I’m so tired you see,

But I do come with baggage – Will you still want me?


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Dave, thanks for this wonderful post. As the mother of three children, I am always reminded that children also come with "baggage" but we have patience with them and love them for just who they are. If there is an honest relationship between the rescue organization and the prospective adoptor then things are likely to work out very well indeed. We wanted only one dog but HRI insisted that our two could not be seperated and I think they were right. We ended up with both and consider it a very wise decision. On the other hand, we refused one little dog because she was older with major health problems and my husband felt he couldn't go through losing another dog right away again (we had lost our beloved cocker within the year before we adopted our current little guys). I think we were right to refuse (even though I really wanted the dog myself) as perhaps my husband might have resisted bonding with a dog that he felt would not live long. 

Thanks so much for your post.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw gee Dave. I promised myself I wouldn't cry and here I am blubbering after reading that. I've taken in so many abandoned dogs over the years and it was more joy than anything else to watch them blossom over time. There are so many of them out there and the mere thought of it breaks my heart.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Aw gee Dave. I promised myself I wouldn't cry and here I am blubbering after reading that. I've taken in so many abandoned dogs over the years and it was more joy than anything else to watch them blossom over time. There are so many of them out there and the mere thought of it breaks my heart.


Yeah it is a touching little poem. I got choked up too. Thank Dog we have people like you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Every time I tune in to HF these days I get tears in my eyes.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> Every time I tune in to HF these days I get tears in my eyes.


Well I hope some of them are tears of JOY ,Missy.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Beautiful poem Dave, Thank you for sharing it.

Beverly


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh wow....that is so beautiful.

When I fired off the email to the lady about Murray, I had some pangs because it just didn't compute to me how she could be giving him up.

After we exchanged several emails and I fell in love with his pictures, I became more concerned. I couldn't understand how a family could give up another family member.

I was on pins & needles the entire week until I met to pick him up. She was late and I just knew she was backing out on me, because how can you give away a family member? 

Her handing him over to me was one of the saddest things ever, because you could tell it did hurt her, but she said it was what had to be done due to changes in their circumstances.

I look down at him sleeping by my feet and still cannot fathom how she found the strength to do what was apparently the right thing for her, but I am so thankful she did. He brings us so much joy....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful poem. The little guy we helped last weekend fits this perfectly. He's got some baggage to unpack. Thankfully, because of HRI, he's being given the opportunity.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

That is a great poem. As a mom to 3 rescues, I can't begin to tell you what joy these 3 have brought to our lives. Even with the baggage... sometimes it's fun unpacking to see what you get, sometimes you don't need what you unpack and get some new things. Darin is learning he doesn't need the "fear" and is getting "love" instead!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just love that poem/saying. I see my foster Oreo in that poem!! He has baggage that so far no one has been willing to take on. He is 95% the perfect Havanese mix - but has 5% baggage. I love him to death and pray every night that someone will come along who is happy to accept his "baggage". 
Such a perfect poem for rescue!


----------

